# seeing a doctor for antidepressant prescription



## Unslap (Nov 6, 2012)

It's nice to take interest in life when i'm not drinking, and i know SSRI inhibitors like zoloft work for me. Generic antidepressants are pretty cheap but i'd need a prescription to get my hands on em...
-Would i need to see a psychiatrist or could i go to a regular doctor?
-How much would it cost, and could i do it for free maybe, or just ditch out on the bill?


----------



## ByronMc (Nov 6, 2012)

Good for you to look into this ! I say,go to the Mental Health,in whatever town/city you are in. They will do whatever they need to figure out what you need. They may not get it right the first time,but it's up to you,to tell them ! Be honest,that way,they can do their best to get you back on track !!...........You are moving in the right direction !


----------



## dprogram (Nov 6, 2012)

There should be free clinics in your state. You should also qualify for discount prescriptions that are around $4. Good luck!


----------



## wavyhill (Apr 14, 2016)

I love Zoloft! I didn't like the sexual side effects so I quit it, but if I sink back into clinical depression I will be back on it quicker than a bitch. Anyhoo, if Zoloft is what you want you can mention that it has worked for you in the past, that gives the prescriber more confidence in giving it to you again. And I didn't have to see a therapist, so you may not have to if you don't want to. I got Zoloft from a family doc. Hopefully, there is a free clinic or such you can get to. I realize this is an old post but just sending this out there for whomever it may benefit.


----------

